# The "Official" Paddock Cabinet War Bunker Tour Picture Thread - May 2009



## ukmayhem (May 8, 2009)

I thought due to the amount of Members that went on the tour yesterday i do a thread that everyone can add there pics and experiences instead of having loads of threads on the same place.

Keep the Pictures to a Maxium of 8 each to save people with slower internet connections waiting all day to view.



> "Paddock was built at the start of the 2nd World War below the Post Office Research Station in Dollis Hill. The purpose of the two level citadel was to act as a standby to the Cabinet War Rooms in Whitehall. The bunker became operational in 1940 with the War Cabinet meeting there on 3rd October.
> 
> Churchill did not like the new bunker and by the autumn of 1943 the standby cabinet war rooms were relocated to the North Rotunda in Marsham Street, close to Whitehall; Paddock was abandoned the following year.
> 
> ...




I had a really good tour was very interesting listening to Nick about the Bunker, It was alot smaller than i imagened it to be avery wet inside all in all well worth the trip and at least i can say i have seen it. Big thanks to everyone who organised it.

Here's my Pics











































Was pretty hard to get amazing pics due to the moving tour but i done my best.


Matt


----------



## klempner69 (May 8, 2009)

*Nice one*

Tommo and myself enjoyed the trip too,and I was sternley reminded to keep up at the back as I didnt want too many peeps in the frame..will add my pics later.

Stu


----------



## mr_bones (May 8, 2009)

Excellent stuff! Klempner told me about how good this was. Great to see some photos.


----------



## Exploretime (May 8, 2009)

Top job mate. A quality explore and quality pics. The structure looks really damp in places, i suppose this is expected though being below ground level. Nice one.


----------



## tommo (May 8, 2009)

hey all, thought i would add a couple, was a good day out, could of done with a couple of hours down there with a tripod to get some really nice pics

cheers stu for coming along


----------



## dsankt (May 8, 2009)

Cool tour.


----------



## jonney (May 8, 2009)

Looks like a great day was had by one and all but what the hell is that






Looks like it's eating the brush


----------



## ukmayhem (May 8, 2009)

jonney said:


> Looks like a great day was had by one and all but what the hell is that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looked like Lemon Meringue was really wierd.


----------



## tommo (May 8, 2009)

ukmayhem said:


> It looked like Lemon Meringue was really wierd.



lol 

they are stalimites, surely i was not the only one to remember the ryhme, "the girl who was playing in the corn fields and the mites that went up and the tites that came down lol i will never forgot about stalitites and stalimites again

guess it depends who took the tour for u, nick did mine last year and he never said it, this year was some one diffrent cant remember is name


----------



## jonney (May 8, 2009)

Never heard that ryhme before tommo but cheers anyway


----------



## klempner69 (May 8, 2009)

*Many thanx to Tommo*

Very enjoyable day down Churchill` bunker..my couple of pics 

Stalactites meeting the Mites



They look like fried eggs!



Crompton Parkinson diesel engine



Often referred to as the Map room...Army,Navy and Raf heirearchy could view what was going on



Relays on the distribution frame



Battery room...no ventilation ducts in here!




Once again,many thanx to Tommo who let me tag along.

Stu


----------



## Urban Mole (May 8, 2009)

This was a great tour, we were on the 3pm tour but didnt go around with the rest of the tour, we got the chance to slope off with MarkR and get quite a few people-less shots.
Will get the pics up soon.
Didnt know who was who on the tour tho, I prob saw you guys, but wouldnt have known...


----------



## Atomager (May 8, 2009)

Good stuff.
It's looking a little damp down there though. I thought a bit of preservation for such an historical site might be in order?


----------



## crossbar5 (May 15, 2009)

Does anyone have/ know of any pics from before they built above and the water got in?
It was great to have the chance to look round and many thanks to markr for our lil tour


----------

